# Hiding wires under Kato HO turnouts



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi, 
saw a YouTube video of a guy drilling a hole, then feeding wire under the track for turnout switching power.

Not sure how he got wires to go down directly under the track ... because when the wire is plugged into the track, it sticks out directly beside the track.

Any ideas of how to hide these wires under the track?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Post the link to the video.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Video just shows a guy sliding track over and then drills a hole.
Ends showing track with no wires sticking out side.
Doesn’t show under side of track and doesn’t explain how wires route directly under, instead of default (out side).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not an expert on Kato turnouts, but I assume you're talking about the activating wires to the switch machine, not track feeders. You can always modify a plastic case to allow the wires to drop straight down.

For myself, though, I would just drill the hole where the wires come out and route them straight down. A dollop of Sculptamold will plug the hole, and you can paint the wires and landscape around them, and no one will ever see them.

Or are you talking about the activating wire from a slow-motion switch machine like a Tortoise?


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Was talking about wires for activation of switch.
Thanks,
I’ll take your advice and keep wires routing out side ... and fill in around hole.
I don’t want to modify anything with the turnouts, they are quite expensive and work great as is.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cpbc said:


> Was talking about wires for activation of switch.
> Thanks,
> I’ll take your advice and keep wires routing out side ... and fill in around hole.
> I don’t want to modify anything with the turnouts, they are quite expensive and work great as is.


Follow up -- I looked up a picture, and it looks like they come right out at the bottom of the side of the machine. Shouldn't be too hard to route them down vice out. Just some small camouflage and they're hidden.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks again for taking time to help

Also, guess in this case ... it’s better to be out and down, than to be down and out. 
lol, haha


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

woops... i had to delete my reply lol it was dumb...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cpbc said:


> Thanks again for taking time to help
> 
> Also, guess in this case ... it’s better to be out and down, than to be down and out.
> lol, haha


Any time!

I find, in this hobby, taking Walt Disney's advice: "If you can dream a thing, you can do it" or Henry Ford's: "If you think you can do something, or can't do something, you're right" is often the path to success! Just decide to do it, and don't let the niggling details stand in your way.


----------

